# OSG's Book "LMR-Little Miami River" book Review.



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve Coomer aka Oldstinkyguy(OSG) has recently completed and made available to the public his book " LMR - Little Miami River". 

A comprehensive collection of the who's, where's and anything else one needs to know about the jewel of a river the "LMR". Modestly priced and available only, for the time being, on CD. A perfect read for these colder days while staying indoors in lieu of doing what you'd rather.....fishing.

Steve shares his life and times on the LMR from childhood with his family right up to as recently as this past fall. He's a good natured and easy going fellow which translates nicely onto the pages of his book. 
Steve is a better angler than you and I are but never once leads you to believe it in his heartfelt approach to sharing a lifetime of fishing and/or being out on the water. As a matter of fact, within his writing he professes to "not knowing it all" but after only reading a few pages, you realize that he is a gentleman and scholar on the subject at hand.
If you are reading this now, then odds are pretty good that you have read many of his fishing posts waxing nearly poetic tales of wonderful outings complete with spectacular photography of trophy quality fish and awe inspiring landscapes. I'm pleased to report that the book is this and much, much more.
As I poured over page upon page of the book, I quickly realized the potential this manuscript possesses to make me a better angler. Had I been equipped with this guide to broader knowledge of fishing, no matter what the watercourse, it would surely have cut my learning curve by years. Yes, it's just that good.

Ever wonder what type of presentation to throw in the fall? Steve's got you covered.
Are you trying to figure out what that structure is or was along the river bank? Check!
Fly fisherman? He's there for you too!

The entire length of the LMR is a fantastic waterway packed with secrets and stories. Steve grabs you by the cuff and takes you along on an informative outing which will leave you armed with the kind of information that could have you winning "JEOPARDY" or at least placing second!
Once you've been fully educated on the LMR, OSG lays on you some knowledge of her big sister the Great Miami River (GMR).
Don't expect to be given GPS coordinates of Steve's favorite spots, that's just not his style but, savvy readers can read between the lines and gain details of spots he has come to know and love intimately.
If all this weren't enough, he tells you of spots along the river to park and places to put you on fish. Even if you are one of those fellows that hits the river time and again and fail to hook up, if you read the book, soak up the info within like a sponge and apply his proven techniques, you are sure to have a productive outing.

The book starts you out with a map of both the southern and northern reaches of the LMR so you can easily refer back to it upon reading about who once occupied the areas, the shakers and movers of days bygone and the stretches of the river he is pointing you to. Sprinkled in are some wonderful stories, lots of calendar quality photographs and closes with a wealth of informative and helpful websites to the Miami sister watersheds.

In closing, Id like to thank Steve (OSG) for his insight both within the book and through willing tutoring. Guys like Steve are good to know and far & few in between. Once you've read the book I think you'll find that my opinion is not biased but accurate.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with everything you posted co-angler. I learned from and enjoyed the book also. 

I have fished with OSG several times and your statement of "Steve is a better angler than you and I..." couldn't be truer. I've fished the same water, often with the same lure and sometimes alternating casts to the exact same spot and he will inevitably land the biggest fish.

Granted next to OSG and a lot of guys on here (including you co-angler) I consider myself a novice/intermediate angler, but OSG's knowledge has helped me immensely. 

Call me old school, but I am looking forward to the print edition so I can add it to my library and pass it on to my sons.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> Call me old school, but I am looking forward to the print edition so I can add it to my library and pass it on to my sons.



Agreed!

Plus my CD drive is broken


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

You guys are all very helpful with your posts when it comes to river fishing...coangler,delta,osg,smb...the list goes on...thanks a bunch to you guys for sharing it all...happy thanksgiving!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

That's probably much more flattering than I ever deserve. Thanks, I'm very moved. I've put a big chunk of the last year or so in this project so it really means a lot.

I agree with 9left we all learn from each other on here. There are some amazing river fishermen on here. It's a shame that except for the CJ guys there aren't more lake guys that post.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great write up co-angler. I just finished OSG's book also. It's a book that only someone who's spent their entire life on the LMR, with deep family roots to the area, could write. The short stories, sections on history and natural history, philosophies, and Steve's values really set this book apart from other fishing books.

I printed and spiral bound a book for my shelf. I'd buy a printed version.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Stinky sees a lot of things that other people (including me of course) simply over look. There are observations that Ive made and hadnt quite figured out, but most likely Stinky has made a similar observation and put some time in on it. The book lays things out and connects some dots for me in that way. The book is not just about fishing, theres natural history, local history and Indian lore. Personally, I find that interesting and entertain myself with that type of thing while Im wading. I look forward to the print copy too.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Steve,

Is a printed version in the works?


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

Where can we get the book on CD? I've never fished the LMR but would like to read this book.

Sent from my rooted HTC DNA


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Go to OSG's post up above and click on the link to his Blog.....you will find all of the info to order on his blog....I think it also mentions that he is working on a printed version for this Spring....

Mike


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good book.Any mention of the old park up East Fork Creek that was built in the 1950's?
Thanks...



Roscoe


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like I need to go back and revisit the rules section here on the OGF. 
I inadvertently was in violation of the rule that states that one is not supposed to advertise for ones financial gain. 
Lesson learned.
If anyone is interested in finding out where you can find Steve's book, PM me and I'll send you the link.
I'm sure Steve wouldn't mind if you PM'd him also.
Thanks all!


----------

